
Apple, Google buses rerouted on Peninsula after apparent shooting damage windows - mobileexpert
http://www.sfexaminer.com/apple-google-buses-rerouted-peninsula-apparent-shooting-damages-windows/
======
DrScump
Rerouting the buses from (rural) 280 to (urban/suburban) 101 will both put
them at _more_ risk and worsen traffic congestion.

SFPD (for one example) policy is to _not investigate_ shootings of vehicles
unless (a) there is injury or death, or (b) clear evidence that a _firearm_
was used (as opposed to a BB gun, air rifle, or pellet gun) -- meaning that
actual bullet(s) were found.

~~~
nerfhammer
It's CHP's jurisdiction, not SFPD

~~~
DrScump
Do you know that CHP policy differs? Both operate under the same statutes.

~~~
nerfhammer
Oh, you said example policy. No, I do not know if they are actually different.

